# Minllyn



## druid (Nov 15, 2016)

Back in August _newage_ posted a brief report about Minllyn slate mine when he and the _fluffster_ had diverted for a looksee. Jump forward a few weeks and the _fluffster_ took a break from whatever it is he does in that darkened room with the large box of tissues and 73,602 photos of Dinorwic he's taken (this year).
A weeks holiday (not from Dinorwic.....) meant a chance to meet up again. One of the days it was at Minllyn for what "should only be a couple of hours" (I had a couple of hours travelling time at the end of the day for a compulsory beer festival so we had to watch the time).

Enough waffle. There is history on wiki, SubBrit, _newage_'s post etc. 

A couple of photies:


The effect of untreated slate weevil infestation






Evil





(primary light was two LED worklights with dubious chinese specs)





Another member of Clan Fluffy poses for dramatic shadow effect





Crab





Crab seemed safe to approach










Fire still burning





"Who knows where the time goes"* 

A couple of hours? Hobgoblins must have been playing with our watches.........I got home via the chippy, booked a taxi as I ate, and managed to get to the beer festival in time to sample one or two beers including the one I had sponsored ;-)


*a beautiful song by one of the greatest songwriters of modern times


----------



## Wrench (Nov 15, 2016)

Stonking pics and report there.
Really liking this. I may have to give team weasel's tame Welshman a mither and get down there.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Nov 15, 2016)

Nice one druid. I'm heading up to Dinorwic myself next summer. Mostly for some mountain running and climbing, but will hopefully squeeze a bit of underground stuff in too.


----------



## smiler (Nov 15, 2016)

I enjoyed that, Thanks


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 16, 2016)

You cheeky sod!! I dont spend that much time up Dinorwic - do i ? Minllyn is such a stunning little mine with tons to see (and we missed a few bits aswell) You captured it well mate, including one or two bits that i shagged up ! Still never mind as i think we will be back in the spring !
Ps - The outline on shot 7 reminds me of a lion and the fire in the boiler looks bloody good. Fantastic lighting too !!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice photographs. "Who knows where the time goes" written by Sandy Denny in 1967 and eventually placed on the Fairport Convention Unhafbricking album. Good song by an artist taken from us too soon.


----------

